

Three so amazing tech startups to try even today - bogomil
https://medium.com/@bogomep/three-so-amazing-bulgarian-tech-startups-to-try-even-today-f76131646f76

======
decentrality
The title for the article is wrong:

"Three so amazing Bulgarian tech startups to try even today"

